# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Quận 10 - Cần bán Apple iPhone 7 128Gb giá tốt

## pizzabon2015

Quận 10 - Cần bán Apple iPhone 7 128Gb giá tốt



Gía: 18,199,000đ

Hotline: 1900 2012

Ra mắt	tháng 9 năm 2016
Hệ điều hành	IOS 10
Mạng 2G	GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900
WLAN	Wi-Fi 802.11 a/b/g/n/ac, dual-band, hotspot
Định vị toàn cầu	Yes, with A-GPS, GLONASS
Trọng lượng	138g
Tin nhắn	iMessage, SMS (threaded view), MMS, Email, Push Email
Mạng 3G	HSDPA 850 / 900 / 1700 / 1900 / 2100
Màu sắc	Jet Black, Black, Silver, Gold, Rose Gold
Bộ nhớ trong	32/128/256 GB, 2 GB RAM DDR4
Quay phim	2160p@30fps, 1080p@30/60/120fps, 720p@240fps
*Những chương trình khuyến mại*
Song song với những dịch vụ khách hàng nhiều tri ân, miễn phí charge thẻ, giao hàng miến phí,... hệ thống điện thoại chính hãng Hnam Mobile cung cấp smartphone chính hãng còn triển khai loạt chương trình khuyến mãi kết hợp với những thương hiệu công nghệ hàng đầu thế giới như “Cưỡi SH – Rước Vespa – Lướt Wiko miễn phí” cùng Wiko; “Đón năm mới – Nhận quà công nghệ sành điệu” với

Cùng với những dịch vụ khách hàng tuyệt vời, Hnam Mobile vói các sản phẩm triển khai nhiều chương trình khuyến mãi kết hợp cùng những thương hiệu nổi tiếng như Oppo, Lenovo, Philips,

Hnammobile là đơn vị bán lẻ các dòng sản phẩm apple iphone 7 128gb giá tốt, nhập khẩu chính hãng giá rẻ tại TP Hồ Chí Minh với quy định 1 đổi 1 trong 12 tháng đối với apple iPhone.

Dẫn đầu trong lĩnh vực kinh doanh/ bán lẻ sản phẩm Apple iPhone 7 trên thị trường kinh doanh những sản phẩm công nghệ suốt gần 9 năm qua, hiện tại hệ thống Hnam Mobile đã có đến 12 showroom toàn TP.HCM và ngày càng phát triển thêm

Không chỉ tập trung phát triển hệ thống bán lẻ, Hnam Mobile còn chú trọng rất nhiều đến khâu dịch vụ bảo hành và chăm sóc khách hàng. Kết hợp với những đối tác hàng đầu ở nhiều lĩnh vực như: Ngân hàng Shinhan, công ty bảo hiểm AAA, GrabTaxi…Hnam Mobile đã ra mắt hàng loạt dịch vụ cao cấp như: Dịch vụ trả góp 0% lãi suất, Bảo hành mở rộng 24 tháng, hay như những ưu đãi đi taxi miễn phí dành cho khách hàng… Đến với Hnam Mobile để được hưởng ngay 365 ngày dịch vụ ưu đãi hấp dẫn nhất!

Vừa qua, hệ thống đã liên tiếp đón nhận tin vui khi nhận những giải thưởng như “Nhà bán lẻ xuất sắc khu vực miền Nam” từ Samsung Mobile Việt Nam hay giải “Asus Best Partner 2014” với thành tích đơn vị bán lẻ Hỗ trợ dịch vụ xuất sắc từ Asus Việt Nam. Trên hết, là hệ thống đã luôn được nhiều sự ủng hộ quan tâm từ khách hàng trong suốt gần 12 năm qua – quả thực đây là nguồn động viên to lớn dành cho Hnam Mobile.

----------

